# Which One?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

What catfish do you think would go good in a 55 gallon tetra tank? I'm trying to think of which one to put in, but I can't think of any.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

cory cats obvious first choice lol. other than that. whiptailes, farlowellas, or banjos would go nice. idk how big banjo cats get for sure but i dont think its very big and im not 100% sure if they are peaceful but i believe so but dont quote me. and so long as u dont mind having a fish u never see lol. i cant think of any others right now but check out planetcatfish.com im sure u can find some suitable cats for your tank. oh also otto cats.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the examples, I think I'm gona go with the whiptail, they look so cool and their not that hard to care for Also, there are going to be 6 cory cats in the tank, 5 of them being PANDA CORYS!!!!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer the whiptails great but it'll be a bonus if u can get the red whiptail


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

You could do Pictus Cats if you wanted to, but you would need about 5-6 of them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pictus in a tetra tank? Wouldn't that just be expensive live food.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

emc7 said:


> pictus in a tetra tank? Wouldn't that just be expensive live food.


+1


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

emc7 said:


> pictus in a tetra tank? Wouldn't that just be expensive live food.


Pictus will eat Tetras? That's a new one on me.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ghost Knife said:


> Pictus will eat Tetras? That's a new one on me.


pictus get large enough to fit smaller tetras in their mouth so they will eat them for that reason.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

or a royal farlowella i believe its called http://aqua.c1ub.net/images/articles/Sturisoma panamense1.jpg a bit more expensive tho but it looks like a cross between a farlowella and a whiptail but i dont think it is...


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, that looks really cool It's a tie between those two, I'll see what they have at my LFS


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i keep the L-10A(Red Lizard Cat) as well as Sturisoma Panamense and Sturisoma Festivum....they are awesome fish but they like some current...


----------

